# Frühling



## Limnos (23. März 2011)

Hi

Der Frühling ist da! Nicht bloß kalendarisch, sondern auch meteorologisch. Die Katze hat´s gepackt, die Wiese hinter unserem Haus wird zum Zoo und endlich kommt wieder Farbe in den Garten.


----------



## Annett (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Wolfgang.

Frühling ist doch fast die schönste Jahreszeit. (Ich kann mich bezüglich Lieblingsjahreszeit nie zwischen Frühling und Sommer entscheiden... warm ja, aber bitte nicht mehr als 25 °C) 


Weißt Du zufällig, um welchen Vogel es sich auf Bild Nummer 3 handelt?
Wir haben davon seit einigen Wochen immer mal ein paar auf den Feldern und sie sind mir zuvor noch nie aufgefallen. 
 

Erst heute waren wieder zwei beim Grubbern anwesend.

Und er war am Abend auch noch kurz da: 
   
Für mich das sicherste Zeichen, dass es nun wirklich Frühling wird.


----------



## Nikolai (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,
Frühling ist für mich eindeutig die schönste Jahreszeit. Fast täglich gibt es etwas Neues zu sehen. Und nach der langen Abstinenz im Winter, freut man sich besonders.

        

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

wow, tolle frühlingsfotos! 

wenn ich mir so anschaue, was bei euch schon alles blüht, dann merke ich doch, dass ich deutlich näher an sibirien dran wohne!  hier stehen die __ schneeglöckchen in voller blüte und so gaaanz langsam zeigen die ersten __ krokus-spitzen ihre ersten farbtupfer. alles andere liegt noch im tiefsten winterschlaf.


----------



## Annett (24. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Rätsel um den/die abgelichteten __ Wasservögel gelöst: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nilgans

Da wäre ich vom Namen her als letztes drauf gekommen.


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Servus

Bei uns lassen sich die Temp. auch noch ein bisserl Zeit, ähnlich wie bei Anja ...

Mehr zeigt sich noch nicht ....


----------



## Christine (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Frühjahrsmüdigkeit oder Team-Meeting?



Haben wir beim Aufräumen in einem Holzstapel gefunden.


----------



## buddler (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

sieht nach gewerkschaft aus.
gruß jörg


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Servus

Jetzt geht aber die Post ab ...

von Heute 
    

und vom Montag, den 20.03.2011


----------



## VolkerN (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Je mehr Fruehling ...desto weniger Zeit hier im Forum vorbeizuschauen 

Heute (wir hatten 19 Grad und ganz viel Sonnenstunden) ist unsere Magnolie in voller Pracht erblueht 


Allen ein schoenes ...sonniges Wochenende


----------



## Limnos (25. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Nachschlag in Sachen Frühling.

Jetzt entdeckt man beim Streifzug durch den Garten täglich Neues.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (26. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

 limnos

ich schwanke gerade zwischen "wow, was für traumhaft schöne fotos"  und "ich will auch endlich so schönen frühling haben".  

als vergleich mal nen aktuelles foto meiner forsythie, wenn ich das so vergleiche, scheint ihr wirklich am äquator zu wohnen und ich in sibirien


----------



## Echinopsis (26. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

...und bei uns regnets heute. Pööö! 

Schickt mal ein paar Sonnenstrahlen nach Franken


----------



## mitch (26. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling?*

und er kommt doch 

      

   

    

   

nur die temperaturen könnten ein "kleinwenig" höher sein  - und regen wäre auch mal wieder fällig


----------



## Nikolai (30. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,
manchen meinen es wäre Unkraut. Seit einigen Jahren hat sich diese Pflanze bei mir eingefunden. Sie ist immer sehr früh üppig grün und hat auch schöne leuchtend gelbe Blüten. Ich habe mich entschieden, sie einfach wachsen zu lassen.
Vielleicht kennt ja jemand diese Pflanze.

 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Hexe_Mol (30. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

 nikolai



Nikolai schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt ja jemand diese Pflanze.




das ist scharbockskraut


----------



## Limnos (30. März 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hi Nikolai

Ja es ist Scharbockskraut oder Feigwurz (Ficaria vena) Man kann die Blätter zum Salat dazutun. Früher war es die erste Vitamin C-Quelle nach einem vitaminarmen Winter. Der Name Scharbock- hängt mit Skorbut der Vitamin-C-mangelkrankheit zusammen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (2. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

was so ein wenig regen ausmacht:
  

nun dauerts nimmer lang:


----------



## Nikolai (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Danke an Anja und Wolfgang,
ich habe auch gleich mal probiert. Mit ein wenig Zutaten könnte daraus sicher ein schmackhafter Salat entstehen. Allerdings konnte ich meine bessere Hälfte und Köchin noch nicht davon überzeugen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Der Frühling bricht sich Bahn ... mit Macht geht's jetzt endlich vorwärts.
Heute fallen ab und an mal leise Frühlingsschauer, wird auch Zeit, es ist alles sehr trocken.


----------



## Limnos (3. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Noch ein Nachschlag


----------



## mitch (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

hallo,

ein paar blüten von heute nachmittag:


----------



## Eva-Maria (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Da hab' ich auch ein paar..


----------



## siebi (8. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Wunderschöne Fotos sind das!

dann versuch ich mal, mich anzuschließen:


----------



## RKurzhals (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,
er stellt sich auch langsam am teich ein :
die Seerose, eine Primel, Gauklerblume, __ Lippenmäulchen (also doch nicht einjährig!), und eine __ Sumpfdotterblume (aus dem Obi-Ausverkauf letztes Jahr, steht nicht ganz perfekt).
         
Im Baumarkt sieht's zwar schöner aus , doch die anderen Pflanzen treiben um so mehr !


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

hallo zusammen,

frühling pur - einfach nur geniessen


----------



## Nikolai (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

so langsam wird´s

       

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Moderlieschenking (9. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,
auch im Voralpenland ist der Frühling eingekehrt.
Bei uns blüht das Mandelbäumchen immer sehr eindrucksvoll.
LG Markus


----------



## diveralf (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Moin zusammen...

ich bin auch mal eben durch den Garten geschlendert und kann mich auch an all den schönen Blüten erfreuen

Die Bilder sind nicht in der besten Qualität, hatte nur das Eifon zur Hand...


----------



## Limnos (11. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hier noch ein paar Frühlingsboten​
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Dilmun (12. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Zusammen!

Zum Thema "Frühling".
Hier Einiges von den Schachblumenwiesen, die in unserer Gegend zu finden sind.


----------



## diveralf (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Moin zusammen,

sind das jetzt Frühlingsgefühle bei meinen Teichschnecken und sollte ich jetzt hier "pornographisches Material" veröffentlicht haben??


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Solche Beiträge bitte erst nach 22 Uhr


----------



## Echinopsis (16. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Solche Beiträge bitte erst nach 22 Uhr





Ein paar Frühjahrsimpressionen habe ich gestern hier eingestellt.


----------



## axel (17. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Ihr Lieben 

Dann möchte ich Euch zum Sonntag auch mal ein Frühlingsblumenstrauß schicken.

        

           

Ich hoffe die Sonne kommt heut bei uns noch durch :beten

Einen schönen Sonntag wünscht Euch 

axel


----------



## Nikolai (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Ein __ Pfaffenhütchen will hoch hinaus.

 

gerade im Frühjahr ist er mit seien leuchtenden Farben sehr dekorativ

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Endlich, endlich... wieder Farbe im Garten.
Zwar noch etwas vereinzelt, aber unverkennbar.. Frühling!


----------



## Stoer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*



Hexe_Mol schrieb:


> wow, tolle frühlingsfotos!
> 
> wenn ich mir so anschaue, was bei euch schon alles blüht, dann merke ich doch, dass ich deutlich näher an sibirien dran wohne!  hier stehen die __ schneeglöckchen in voller blüte und so gaaanz langsam zeigen die ersten __ krokus-spitzen ihre ersten farbtupfer. alles andere liegt noch im tiefsten winterschlaf.




Hallo,

Schneeglöckchen, Krokusse ??????  Alles längst Vergangenheit !

Bei mir ist die Blutpflaume fast verblüht und der __ Flieder steht kurz vor der Blüte.
Ich mag Wärme, aber bei diesen Temperaturen geht mir das Blühen /Verblühen zu schnell.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Es geht weiter....


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo zusammen,

und vielen Dank  für die schönen Frühlingsbilder, die mich trösten, aufheitern und wärmen, denn hier in Griechenland ist es seit meiner Ankunft ( vor 14 Tagen) saukalt und stürmisch. So habe ich den April auf  Paros in 13 Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Heute war es wenigstens sonnig, wenn auch sehr kalt. Die Vegetation im Teich schaut aus wie sonst Anfang März, die jungen Austriebe  der __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind noch kaum 5cm groß und natürlich gibt es noch keine einzige Seerosenblüte. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr stellt weiter so schöne Fotos von Eurer Blütenpracht ein, damit ich hier auch etwas vom Frühling mitbekomme.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

hallo,

hier wären noch ein paar bildchen von heute (27°C im schatten )


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Elfriede,
es scheint "verkehrte Welt" zu sein.
Während Du es außerplanmäßig so kalt hast auf Paros,
erlebten wir gestern den wärmsten Karfreitag, solang ich mich zurückerinnern kann.
Wir hatten gestern 26°C, den ganzen Tag Sonne pur, ich habe glatt einen leichten Sonnenbrand davongetragen.
Heute habe ich die ersten 4 Schwalben hier gesehen.
Woher bitte wissen diese tollen Vögel, wann sie aus dem Süden hierher in den "kalten Norden" zurückkehren müssen?
Die Natur ist einfach faszinierend.......


----------



## Elfriede (23. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Danke Mitch,

für die wunderschönen Fotos, besonders angetan hat es mir die  traumhaft schöne __ Iris. Welche Sorte ist das und kannst Du sie im Wasser halten oder steht sie im Garten? Ich habe nur die gelbe Sumpfschwertlielie seit drei Jahren  am Leben erhalten können, aber gut geht es ihr auch nicht. Wahrscheinlich fehlt ihr der Frost im Winter, wie mir ein Gärtner sagte.


@ Eva-Maria, 
26° bei Euch, 13° hier auf Paros, das ist wirklich verkehrt. Für morgen sind aber immerhin 15° angesagt, doch  die Prognose für die nächsten 10 Tage schaut auch nicht viel besser aus.

Ja, die Natur ist wirklich faszinierend und es ist gut, dass man an ihren Kapriolen nicht drehen kann, denn ehrlich gesagt würde ich  das jetzt glatt tun und die sonst übliche April-Temperatur einstellen.


Liebe Grüße und frohe Ostern aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Blütenfreunde 

Ich war eben mal wieder im Garten und hab die aktuellen Blüten fotografiert.
Ist schon erstaunlich was dieses Jahr alles so zu Ostern blüht.

      

     

Liebe Ostergrüße auch nach Paros zu Elfriede. Vielen Dank für Deine Grüße !   

lg
axel


----------



## Eowyn (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Auch von mir ein paar Bilder vom Frühling.
Ich muß aber noch ein bischen üben.


----------



## VolkerN (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Da muss ich mich doch gleich mit Fruehlingsbildern anschliessen... 

Ist einfach herrlich zu sehen wie grad alles gruent und blueht im Garten.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

hallo,

@Eva-Maria, Barbara, Axel, Volker, Nikolai & alle anderen : echt schöne frühlingsbilder

von mir aus könnte die natur nun so bis in den oktober bleiben 
    


das hätte aber auch seine "kehrseiten"  
 


@Elfriede
habt ihr wenigstens etwas regen wenn es schon so  bei euch ist ?
die sorte der __ iris:??? ich weiß nur das sie entweder von werner oder claudia&ludwig sind. sie sind in einem beet neben dem teich - hier nochmals ein foto für dich


----------



## Elfriede (24. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Teich- und Gartenfreunde,

Eure wundervollen Blüten sind eine wahre Augenweide. 

Seit 13 Jahren habe ich keinen Frühling mehr im Norden erlebt, jetzt wecken Eure Fotos bunte Erinnerungen in mir. Hier auf Paros sieht selbst der schönste, wärmste Frühling ganz anders aus, da die Obstblüte fast zur Gänze fehlt und Blühpflanzen in den Gärten  aus Wassermangel  kaum kultiviert werden.
Es gibt hier zwar zeitig im Frühling  viele blühende Wildpflanzen, sofern es im Winter ausreichend geregnet hat, aber schöne Gärten mit Gras und Blumen gibt es nicht und auch keine Teiche,- außer meinem. Olivenbäume, Feigen, Palmen, __ Oleander  auf trockenem Boden prägen hier die Landschaft und jedes Haus ziert eine Buganviglia.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nikolai (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo, ein paar habe ich noch.

     

Mit den Steinbrechgewächsen hatte ich bisher immer Probleme, aber in der Mauer entwickeln sie sich prächtig.
Das Hochbeet hat jetzt seine schönste Zeit. Leider wird es im Sommer nicht ganz so schön bleiben, schon gar nicht, wenn es so trocken bleibt.
Die Kirsche und Andere blühen dieses Jahr besonders reich.

  

und da findet sie sich wieder.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Puh, das ging wohl gerade noch mal gut,:beten

Nach schlechten Erfahrungen in den Vorjahren hatte ich mich eigentlich entschlossen, meine Pflanzen nicht vor dem 15. Mai nach Draußen zu stellen. So besagt es die Faustformel in unseren Breiten.
Doch als selbsternannter Wetterexperte hatte ich beschlossen, dass dieses Frühjahr keine Fröste mehr zu erwarten sind.
 Im Gewächshaus war alles am Wuchern und ich brauchte Platz. Also habe ich schon einmal die überwinterten __ Kübelpflanzen und die eingetopften Kakteen herausgeholt. Zur Not könnte man sie ja schnell wieder hineinstellen.:smoki
Als grenzenloser Optimist habe ich auch noch das Glashaus über meinem Kakteenbeet abgebaut.
Der bewölkte Himmel schien mir gerade passend, um einen Sonnenbrand an meinen Kakteen zu vermeiden.
Gespannt verfolgte ich nun die Wettervorhersage.
Nachtfrost bis -2 Grad wurde angesagt.
Nun ja, mit dem Hineinbringen geht nicht mehr. Da stehen schon die Tomaten, Gurken und Paprika.:__ nase
Die Kakteen abdecken mit einer Plane? Bringt auch nicht viel.

Glück gehabt, bisher keine Frostschäden erkennbar, bis auf eine Begonie, die gerade frisch ausgetrieben hatte.

Nächstes Jahr stelle ich ganz bestimmt nichts mehr vor dem 15. Mai nach Draußen.:?

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Elfriede (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Mitch, 

Deine Frage habe ich doch glatt übersehen, weil ich so fasziniert von dem letztn Bild war,- was für ein schönes Grün!

Ja doch, auch Regen begleitete das stürmische Wetter hier auf Paros. Da es heuer ach im Winter mehr als andere Jahre geregnet hat, sind meine drei Zisternen randvoll. Durch einen Überlauf von Nachbars Zisterne (neu) in meine größte Zisterne  verfüge ich augenblicklich über 115 000 Liter Wasser.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros, wo sich das Wetter inzwischen auch gebessert hat
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

haallo Elfriede,

na das hört sich doch gut an 115000 ltr. reicht der vorrat für den sommer 

hier hab ich noch eins für dich gemacht: mit extra viel grün


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

hallo,

die schönste zeit des jahres: 
      

rasen*mäh*er:


----------



## Elfriede (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Mitch,

danke für die schöne, grüne Landschaft!

Der Unterschied zur Landschaft hier auf Paros könnte größer nicht sein, aber noch größer ist der Unterschied bei den Tieren, die Schafe hier sind im Vergleich dazu eher als Gerippe zu bezeichnen. Jeden Sommer erstaunt es mich neu, dass sie die Trockenheit und Hitze überleben.

Mit den 115m³ Wasser in meinen Zisternen  brauche ich mir um meinen Teich im Sommer keine Sorgen zu machen, jedenfalls nicht mengenmäßig. Eher könnte mir die fehlende Härte des Regenwassers Probleme machen. Mit Leitungswasser kann ich mir ja leider nicht helfen, denn es ist hier verboten, Wasser aus der Leitung für Teich und Garten zu verwenden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Springmaus (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,


ach je der #Mai ist doch die schönste zeit des Jahres !

   

Liebe Grüße
Doris


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,
Ich wollt euch meinen Beinwell zeigen, mir gefallen die blauen Blüten ausgesprochen gut.
Inzwischen hab ich auch einen weissen, aber noch sehr klein.
LG Markus


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hier geht's richtig vorwärts.
Endlich mal ein Jahr, wo der Frühling seinen Namen zurecht trägt.... okay, ein wenig Regen wäre schon hilfreich!


----------



## Hexe_Mol (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*





Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Ich wollt euch meinen Beinwell zeigen, mir gefallen die blauen Blüten ausgesprochen gut. Inzwischen hab ich auch einen weissen, aber noch sehr klein.




 ich mag beinwell auch supergerne. bei mir ist der weisse schon sehr groß, dafür der blaue noch recht klein.

und wenn du gerne die "heilpflanzenurversion" davon, den symphytum officinalis (etwas höher als der blaue, dunkelviolette blüten) auch noch haben möchtest, dann schreibst du einfach der lieben hexe ne nachricht, davon hat die nämlich reichlich.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Anja,


> und wenn du gerne die "heilpflanzenurversion" davon, den symphytum officinalis (etwas höher als der blaue, dunkelviolette blüten) auch noch haben möchtest, dann schreibst du einfach der lieben hexe ne nachricht, davon hat die nämlich reichlich.


Ich hab noch einen Ableger daheim, dieser schaut mir nach dem dunkelvioletten aus.
Falls es aber mit dem nichts wird, komme ich gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück.
LG Markus


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo Markus,

Dein Beinwell ist ja superschön *schwärm*

Ich hab einen weißen, der aber ein __ Bodendecker ist - höher als 20 cm wird der nicht.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Da es heuer ach im Winter mehr als andere Jahre geregnet hat, sind meine drei Zisternen randvoll. Durch einen Überlauf von Nachbars Zisterne (neu) in meine größte Zisterne  verfüge ich augenblicklich über 115 000 Liter Wasser




Okay ... unsere Zisterne fasst nur 7.500 ltr. aber dafür ist sie jetzt auch schon leer. Bisher ist das erst einmal passiert, im Sommer 2003. Aber eben im Sommer und nicht schon Mitte Mai.

Es wird Zeit, dass es endlich einmal "richtig" regnet", sonst ist es bestimmt bald vorbei mit der Blütenpracht des Frühjahres in unserem Garten ...


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Allium Purple Sensation leider bereits im Abblühen,
 

Clemi Rebecca legt richtig los.


----------



## Echinopsis (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Moin,

bei mir im Garten blüht auch einiges...nur ich vergesse immer den Foto mitzunehmen!
Aber schöne Aufnahmen zeigt ihr hier 
Wenn ich das nächste mal hin komme denke ich hoffentlich dran..


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

in unserer rhododendren-ecke blüht es recht schön.


----------



## mitch (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

heute mittag entdeckt - der erste __ mohn in diesem jahr


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Gestern die Rhodis und __ Azaleen mal kurz festgehalten.
2 m hoher Rhodi, in voller Blüte
 

die Sunny Boy
 

und Parkfeuer


----------



## Nikolai (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Die Weigelie, letztes Jahr beim Discounter gekauft, macht sich richtig gut.
 

Die Klematis in der __ Eibe hält sich wacker, will aber nicht wachsen.
 

Dieses Polstergewächs gefällt mir recht gut, aber läßt sich leicht durch andere Pflanzen verdrängen.
 

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

jetzt geht es Schlag auf Schlag, jeden Tag neue Schönheiten blühend..


----------



## Digicat (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Servus Gartenfreunde

Nachdem bei uns die Welt unter zu gehen droht ..... 
 
Schon sehr dunkel geworden bei uns

 
sieht man hier sehr schön .. in der Ferne scheint die Sonne ...

Habe ich noch schnell ein paar unversehrte Schätze fotografiert ...

Wer weiß wie es nach den Unwettern aussieht ...


----------



## ScuLLi (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Schöne Fotos habt ihr da ;-)


Lg


----------



## Nikolai (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Hallo,

besondere Freude habe ich an meiner Kletterhortensie, weil sie auch im Schatten gut gedeiht und schöne Blüten hervorbringt.

   

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Limnos (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Der Frühling geht jetzt nun langsam in den Sommer über.


----------



## Dieter_B (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Frühling*

Habe auch noch ein paar Frühlingsbilder aus meinem Garten.


----------

